# They don't like the cold weather



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Should I try and take them outside anyway and get them use to the cold (over 30 degrees)? 

My parents think I am spoiling them too much. They have bischons and a chi mix and they go outside for air, play, etc. in the winter. They live in Scranton, PA and it is much colder than where I live.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Depends on the dog. 2 of mine hate the cold. 1 of mine will sit out on the porch and its 28F tonight. Listen to the dog, but I think it is good if the weather isn't awful to throw a coat on them and get them a few minutes of fresh air.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Maltese don't have an undercoat so they do feel the cold. Coats are a necessity in cold weather.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Agree with both Marj and Jackie above. Some of my malts weren't fond of the outside, and that was fine, because I pad train. But I did always manage to bundle them up and get some fresh air.

Mia and Leo? ADORE the outside. Only think is now, I can't take them for their normal walks, because their is rock salt all around , but they get their playtime in the yard with me. 

Have you tried a little coat on them? If you have, then I wouldn't force the issue. It's not really spoiling them, it just their level of tolerance to the cold, I would think.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

They are perfectly capable of spending a little time outdoors, even in 10 degree weather (in my opinion). But yes, if it's really cold out I would definitely put a coat/sweater on them. A short walk outside would do them good...they need fresh air just like we do! 

30 degrees isn't very cold for winter time, both of my pups potty outside even in 0 degree weather...of course we don't stay outside more than 2 minutes, but they are fine for a short amount of time.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Aug 9, 2010)

Pepper doesn't love the cold, but he'll go out without complaint. Its just hard to get him to stay there long enough to do his business.

However, contrary to what his foster mother told me, he *HATES *the snow.

When I'm putting his leash on him, he'll look out the door, and if he sees snow, he plants himself on the floor and refuses to move. I've had to push a shovel in front of me with only 2 inches of snow on the ground so he'll leave the house!

As far as the salt goes, I wash his feet in warm water when we come him from a walk.

He also has 3 coats - only one of which covers his entire belly. Those seem to be hard to find.

He also has a few tshirts for those days when its cool but not cold (in the fall and spring).


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said. My girls do not like the cold at all-maybe because they are tiny and low to the ground.(?) I do take them out but we bundle up and now I have a stroller which should help..


----------

